# Problem with Neem oil



## alib (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi, I recently brought some Neem essential oil online, when it arrived it was a solid & lumpy looking in the bottle. I contacted the seller & they said it had just frozen whilst in the post, & would be fine if I left it somewhere warm for a few hours (Btw, there has been no freezing weather here of late). 24 hrs later it was still solid, so I put it right next to (& I mean right next to) an open fire, it is now a liquid but still has small lumpy bits in it.
I don't know much at all about essential oils, but this seems very wrong to me. Is it?  Why would this occur? And (following further online research) I'm wondering can you actually get a true Neem essential oil, or is Neem oil actually just a vegetable oil??
I would much appreciate anyones knowledge on this.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 3, 2010)

Neem oil is just oil, it's not an essential oil. Pop the bottle into very warm water to melt it.  :wink: It has a peculiar smell that most people don't like so you can disguise the smell a bit by adding complimentary essential oils. Neem is really good for parasitic problems and will deter head lice, repels fleas, kills mange mite in guinea pigs. I've used it many times.


----------



## alib (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks very much Jenny, so it seems I was ripped off abit, payed a fair amount for a tiny little bottle of something sold as 'Neem essential oil'.
Plan to use it in a reciepe for an eczema cream.


----------



## Lindy (Oct 3, 2010)

Neem Oil is not cheap, but it is rather sad that is was sold as an essential oil.


----------

